# Police Federation Protest March, 10th May 2012



## AKA pseudonym (May 2, 2012)

> It has been confirmed that the Police Federation of England & Wales will be holding a protest march in central London on Thursday 10th May 2012 - mustering from 10.30am at Millbank for 12.00noon start. The route will pass the Home Office, the Houses of Parliament, the Treasury, Whitehall, Trafalgar Square and the National Police Memorial site.
> 
> It is imperative that we mobilise every Police officer who is available to attend this protest, Part 2 of Tom Winsor's report into police officer pay and conditions represents the harshest attack on Police Officers and their conditions of service in the history of the Police Federation. GET THERE IF YOU CAN - CONTACT YOU LOCAL FED REP OR JBB OFFICE FOR DETAILS.


FB link

I dare youse....


----------



## barney_pig (May 2, 2012)

I am still pissed off that the cops made me give back the fed. Caps that I managed to blag during the last big pig march.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 2, 2012)




----------



## xes (May 2, 2012)

here's hoping they get this shit kicked out of them by their own.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 2, 2012)

has barnbrook rsvp'd for this one?


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 2, 2012)

xes said:


> here's hoping they get this shit kicked out of them by their own.


 
I was rather hoping we could all team up and kick the shit out of them instead. I've always wanted to know how brave they are when they don't have their armour and weapons.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 2, 2012)

dp


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 2, 2012)

tp...wow, internet is grumpy today


----------



## barney_pig (May 8, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> I was rather hoping we could all team up and kick the shit out of them instead. I've always wanted to know how brave they are when they don't have their armour and weapons.


at the last one there were, it seemed, just as many on duty filth, as away day piggies, i think that the met tried to ensure that as many as possible were being paid for the day


----------



## bemused (May 8, 2012)

Will PCSOs be policing this?


----------



## The39thStep (May 8, 2012)

Ironically there were loads of posters on here up in arms at attempts to privatise some policing functions.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 9, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Ironically there were loads of posters on here up in arms at attempts to privatise some policing functions.


 
The coppers are bad. But they could be worse. A privatised police force would be worse.


----------



## The39thStep (May 9, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> The coppers are bad. But they could be worse. A privatised police force would be worse.


 
I am against privatising the Police. You are, who else is?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 9, 2012)

Last time there was one of these does I made a complaint against a chief super which was upheld and he received words of advice.


----------



## Red Storm (May 9, 2012)

A gulf between the government and police is surely a good thing.


----------



## Nice one (May 9, 2012)

ironic they're using an image of the Tottenham riots to promote their claims -  _"We start 'em so we can stop 'em"_


----------



## Louis MacNeice (May 9, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> A gulf between the government and police is surely a good thing.


 
Surely depends on the state of relations betwee the police and the public. For example a police service at odds with the government and the public might look around for another potential government: one which needn't be of a more progressive stripe.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## manny-p (May 9, 2012)

up the proleice!  ​


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 9, 2012)

I wonder if they will have a snappy chant on their protest march

"We are proceeding along the highway this morning, in pursuance of our grievances against Her Majesty's Gorvernment ...."


----------



## Pickman's model (May 9, 2012)

Nice one said:


> ironic they're using an image of the Tottenham riots to promote their claims -  _"We start 'em so we can stop 'em"_


for some reason the auld chant 'pc blakelock chop chop chop' comes to mind


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 9, 2012)

we told them plenty of times that their jobs were next - and they are.


----------



## treelover (May 10, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> for some reason the auld chant 'pc blakelock chop chop chop' comes to mind


 
Your're a sicko, obsessed...


----------



## krtek a houby (May 10, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> for some reason the auld chant 'pc blakelock chop chop chop' comes to mind


 
Weak. I am looking fwd to the hundreds of pics all those here at that demo will post, showing them "what for".


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2012)

reminds me of when it kicked off in the Countryside Alliance March a few years ago, Police beating up the Alliance - I didn't know who to support


----------



## Yelkcub (May 10, 2012)

Are they not to be supported in the quest to protect their pay and conditions?


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2012)

Yelkcub said:


> Are they not to be supported in the quest to protect their pay and conditions?


 they haven't exactly been supportive of others striking for the same thing


----------



## DotCommunist (May 10, 2012)

Yelkcub said:


> Are they not to be supported in the quest to protect their pay and conditions?


 

I used to think 'no, fuck them' but if they get crap pay they'll just start theiving more.


----------



## Zabo (May 10, 2012)

Yelkcub said:


> Are they not to be supported in the quest to protect their pay and conditions?


 
Yes. 100%. Anything from whatever sector that is able to insult those bastards in Westminster.

A poke in the eye is a poke in the eye.


----------



## gabi (May 10, 2012)

I did wonder what the Urban position would be on this. Bit of a quandary for the knee-jerk strike fans


----------



## Yelkcub (May 10, 2012)

marty21 said:


> they haven't exactly been supportive of others striking for the same thing


 
It was half tongue-in-cheek of course, but race to the bottom and all that, they are 'workers' after all?


----------



## Zabo (May 10, 2012)

There's the real world, the ideal world and the surreal world of Urban. It would be wonderful to have a society - not state - that was self policing but that is best be left to the 20,000 frothing, circumlocutory posts of Urban which achieve sweet F.A.

It's about an attack on all public sector workers - police included. It has to be about defending that principle not being selective.

Copper earns more than a D.S.S. slave. Doctor earns more than a copper. And on it goes. So what? It's the fact that they are there and are contributing to this thing called 'society'. That which the Tories and Liberals want to destroy.


----------



## philx (May 10, 2012)

Police estimate there are 30,000 on the march so that means about 100,000 right ?


----------



## shaman75 (May 10, 2012)

Looked like more than on the other march, but I'd say 3-5K.

Maybe the 25K were stood in uniform on the side of the street?


----------



## shaman75 (May 10, 2012)

http://www.demotix.com/news/1205136/uk-police-march-parliament


----------



## BigTom (May 10, 2012)

In the past 18 months, I've been arrested, held overnight, had all my clothes phone etc kept for 8 months, released on 10pm on Sunday in Romford before having my charges dropped months later, and all for intelligence gathering purposes.  I've been pushed, beaten, kicked and verbally abused by police.  They've kettled me in Parliament Square and Westminster Bridge.

And all because I was demonstrating against the cuts that are affecting them.

I'm fairly lucky.  A friend got arrested for doing a banner drop and ended up in Winson Green prison on remand for 7 days (case got laughed out of court before the jury was sworn in when the CPS admitted to the judge that they had no evidence).  Alfie Meadows nearly died, and got charged with violent disorder (hung jury, waiting for retrial).  

That's before we reach out of the anti-cuts movement (which is directly relevant to this discussion) to other things like the killings of Mark Duggan, Jean Charles De Menezes, Ian Tomlinson, Cynthia Jarrett, Blair Peach and so many, many others.  The 400 deaths in custody without any officer being charged.  The racism and acceptance of racism within the force.

I'll show them solidarity when they do the same for me.  With the history of the police force, they have to make the first move to show that they see themselves as workers, as part of the working class, and not as the bootboys, lackeys and thugs of the ruling class.

I'm pretty confident that won't happen. Until it does, fuck the police.


----------



## Red Storm (May 10, 2012)

Zabo said:


> There's the real world, the ideal world and the surreal world of Urban. It would be wonderful to have a society - not state - that was self policing but that is best be left to the 20,000 frothing, circumlocutory posts of Urban which achieve sweet F.A.
> 
> It's about an attack on all public sector workers - police included. It has to be about defending that principle not being selective.
> 
> Copper earns more than a D.S.S. slave. Doctor earns more than a copper. And on it goes. So what? It's the fact that they are there and are contributing to this thing called 'society'. That which the Tories and Liberals want to destroy.


 
lulz


----------



## sunny jim (May 10, 2012)

Yelkcub said:


> It was half tongue-in-cheek of course, but race to the bottom and all that, they are 'workers' after all?


 
Solidarity, by its definition, is reciprocal. Whats the point of giving the police solidarity, when you know the favour wont be returned?


----------



## Streathamite (May 10, 2012)

Zabo said:


> There's the real world, the ideal world and the surreal world of Urban. It would be wonderful to have a society - not state - that was self policing but that is best be left to the 20,000 frothing, circumlocutory posts of Urban which achieve sweet F.A.
> 
> It's about an attack on all public sector workers - police included. It has to be about defending that principle not being selective.
> 
> Copper earns more than a D.S.S. slave. Doctor earns more than a copper. And on it goes. So what? It's the fact that they are there and are contributing to this thing called 'society'. That which the Tories and Liberals want to destroy.


the police's 'contribution' - as Big Tom has pointed out so excellently above - has been to act as the willing, paid 'bootboys, lackeys ands thugs' of the state. I wouldn't say this about ANY other group of public sector workers - not even POA - but when it's OB, fuck 'em, like they fuck everyone else.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 10, 2012)

Fuck 'em.

Someone masked up today, handing out bust cards. Classic


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 10, 2012)

Fuck 'em some more.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 10, 2012)

BigTom said:


> In the past 18 months, I've been arrested, held overnight, had all my clothes phone etc kept for 8 months, released on 10pm on Sunday in Romford before having my charges dropped months later, and all for intelligence gathering purposes. I've been pushed, beaten, kicked and verbally abused by police. They've kettled me in Parliament Square and Westminster Bridge.
> 
> And all because I was demonstrating against the cuts that are affecting them.
> 
> ...


 
Good for you demonstrating but lumping it in with Jean Charles De Menezes et al?


----------



## sunny jim (May 10, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Good for you demonstrating but lumping it in with Jean Charles De Menezes et al?


 
Because the cops killed all those people, then lied about it


----------



## discokermit (May 10, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Good for you demonstrating but lumping it in with Jean Charles De Menezes et al?


oh, that was different coppers was it?

fuck em all.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 10, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Good for you demonstrating but lumping it in with Jean Charles De Menezes et al?


 
Knob.


----------



## ddraig (May 10, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Good for you demonstrating but lumping it in with Jean Charles De Menezes et al?


get a fucking clue for fucks sake


----------



## BigTom (May 10, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Good for you demonstrating but lumping it in with Jean Charles De Menezes et al?


 
yes. As others have said. Also, I drew a distinction between the anti-cuts stuff and the other things, because of the direct relevance to this issue. Still all reasons not to show solidarity with the police / things they need to deal with & sort out before they deserve our solidarity.


----------



## sunny jim (May 10, 2012)

Here's another reason not to give pigs solidarity. Tazering an Alzheimers sufferer    
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...ser-Alzheimers-sufferer-58-several-times.html


----------



## treelover (May 10, 2012)

'Len McCluskey's mother died two days ago. She passed away with dignity, her son said, after receiving “fabulous” nursing at home and in a nursing home – care that had been funded by the welfare state.

The decorum of her death, said the general secretary of the Unite union, is why public sector workers were not only right to protest against pension and government cuts today, but had a moral responsibility to make their voices heard.

“If the government thought their fight was over, they best think again,” he shouted above the applause from an audience of civil servants, health workers, teachers and policemen. “There will be more strike action in June and on into winter, spring and on and on.”

Seems like some cops see themselves as public workers..


----------



## butchersapron (May 10, 2012)

gabi said:
			
		

> I did wonder what the Urban position would be on this. Bit of a quandary for the knee-jerk strike fans



Supporting this one scabby?


----------



## JHE (May 10, 2012)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Fuck 'em some more.




"Murderers!" shout the dafties.  How many of those Plod do they imagine have committed murder?  They don't care whether what they chant is true or not, the silly sods!


----------



## butchersapron (May 10, 2012)

gabi said:
			
		

> I did wonder what the Urban position would be on this. Bit of a quandary for the knee-jerk strike fans



What strike are you talking about?


----------



## sunny jim (May 10, 2012)

JHE said:


> "Murderers!" shout the dafties. How many of those Plod do they imagine have committed murder? They don't care whether what they chant is true or not, the silly sods!


 
More to the point, how many have known the truth about deaths in custody and helped to cover it up?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 10, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Good for you demonstrating but lumping it in with Jean Charles De Menezes et al?


fuck off you daft cunt. please in future engage brain before posting.


----------



## Yelkcub (May 10, 2012)

sunny jim said:


> Solidarity, by its definition, is reciprocal. Whats the point of giving the police solidarity, when you know the favour wont be returned?


I've seen numerous post on here before claiming every strike should be supported as a matter of course. I was unaware there were exceptions. I can follow the logic but the black and white seems blurred in practice.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 10, 2012)

Plod ain't striking


----------



## ddraig (May 10, 2012)

all you smug hypocrisy hunters, get your facts straight
as bishie, butchers and others have said, they WERE NOT on strike
it was just a pathetic sabre rattling march


----------



## krink (May 10, 2012)

I wish i'd been in london to give the twats some abuse. While shouting stuff at coppers would have partly been a manifestation of frustration because I can't do anything about them, it would also have been a fucking good laugh!


----------



## discokermit (May 10, 2012)

even if they were on strike, fuck em.


----------



## Blagsta (May 10, 2012)

Yelkcub said:


> I've seen numerous post on here before claiming every strike should be supported as a matter of course. I was unaware there were exceptions. I can follow the logic but the black and white seems blurred in practice.


 
What strike?


----------



## claphamboy (May 10, 2012)

Did someone mention a strike?


----------



## bluestreak (May 10, 2012)

Zabo said:


> There's the real world, the ideal world and the surreal world of Urban. It would be wonderful to have a society - not state - that was self policing but that is best be left to the 20,000 frothing, circumlocutory posts of Urban which achieve sweet F.A.


 
off you trot then.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 10, 2012)

Just noticed that the Police Federation is abbreviated to PolFed


----------



## bemused (May 10, 2012)

Watched some of the conversations about this on tv. If the state pension age goes up to 68 does that mean private companies can't force you to retire until then? Years ago I worked for a company that ejected you at 60.


----------



## Zabo (May 10, 2012)

Bemused. There was a case last week about a solictor who wanted to stay post 65. The High court judge ruled in favour of the firm and told him to go get gardening.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-17837485


----------



## bemused (May 10, 2012)

Zabo said:


> Bemused. There was a case last week about a solictor who wanted to stay post 65. The High court judge ruled in favour of the firm and told him to go get gardening.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-17837485



But when he was told to hop it wasn't the retirement age 65?


----------



## Zabo (May 10, 2012)

I would imagine there will be some clever clause that if you are unfit to fulfil your duties you can be pushed out.

This:

"Yet this could include reasons of succession and letting workers go at a certain age because of poor performance, so not having to dismiss them."


----------



## The39thStep (May 11, 2012)

Impressive turn out


----------



## Pickman's model (May 11, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Just noticed that the Police Federation is abbreviated to PolFed


----------



## Mephitic (May 11, 2012)

it has been said several times in this thread already, but i can only add an additional 'fuck them' they deserve whats coming.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 11, 2012)

Mephitic said:


> it has been said several times in this thread already, but i can only add an additional 'fuck them' they deserve whats coming.


as long as it's a half brick or similar.


----------



## barney_pig (May 11, 2012)

BBC south today ran a long report on the precise claimed numbers of cops from each force attending the hog roast, yet 'forgot' that tens of thousands of public sector workers were on strike.


----------



## likesfish (May 11, 2012)

thing is you might not like the police but the replacement which the tories have planned is going to be a lot worse.

Irish republicans might have no love lost for the british Army but given the choice between a bunch of squaddies and blackwater on the streets.

even less flexability less training more fines more weaponary used more frequently even less accountability because they arent police anymore they are some privitised abortion like pscos with weaponary


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 11, 2012)

bemused said:


> Watched some of the conversations about this on tv. If the state pension age goes up to 68 does that mean private companies can't force you to retire until then? Years ago I worked for a company that ejected you at 60.


 
I'm sure there will be provisions to allow companies to fuck off whomever they choose.


----------



## Mephitic (May 11, 2012)

likesfish said:


> thing is you might not like the police but the replacement which the tories have planned is going to be a lot worse.
> 
> Irish republicans might have no love lost for the british Army but given the choice between a bunch of squaddies and blackwater on the streets.
> 
> even less flexability less training more fines more weaponary used more frequently even less accountability because they arent police anymore they are some privitised abortion like pscos with weaponary


 

Without a doubt, privatisation would be horrifying, but it’s no excuse for the behaviour or actions of the current mob of horrible bastards.


----------



## bamalama (May 11, 2012)

likesfish said:


> thing is you might not like the police but the replacement which the tories have planned is going to be a lot worse.
> 
> Irish republicans might have no love lost for the british Army but given the choice between a bunch of squaddies and blackwater on the streets.
> 
> even less flexability less training more fines more weaponary used more frequently even less accountability because they arent police anymore they are some privitised abortion like pscos with weaponary


 
wibble


----------



## Yelkcub (May 11, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> What strike?


 
Meant protest, apologies. Dunno if I confused myself or if someone else said it first.

But strike or protest, I thought all actions to protect workers pay and condtions would be supported here. Is it just coppers? What about traffic wardens?


----------



## ddraig (May 11, 2012)

have you ever been to a protest and been shoved around and or hit by plod for just being there?


----------



## ddraig (May 11, 2012)

and more importantly
who do coppers work for btw?


----------



## Blagsta (May 11, 2012)

Yelkcub said:


> Meant protest, apologies. Dunno if I confused myself or if someone else said it first.
> 
> But strike or protest, I thought all actions to protect workers pay and condtions would be supported here. Is it just coppers? What about traffic wardens?


What role do police play in class conflict? What role do traffic wardens play?


----------



## Mephitic (May 11, 2012)

Yelkcub said:


> Meant protest, apologies. Dunno if I confused myself or if someone else said it first.
> 
> But strike or protest, I thought all actions to protect workers pay and condtions would be supported here. Is it just coppers? What about traffic wardens?


 


Since traffic wardens are much less prone to accidently to death some poor unfortunate fucker in a police cell or in the back of a van, or perhaps strangle the occasional women or two, stand on someone’s neck while they are in handcuffs, use a taser on someone who is mentally ill, remove or hide uniform / badge number while clubbing a non violent protestor over the head, accept a bribe for the act of handing over a victim phone number, or even loan the occasional horse to a rancid newspaper type….etc etc etc. Then yeah, sure, I guess I may be more readily prone to supporting traffic wardens claim to a better wage.


----------



## Yelkcub (May 11, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> What role do police play in class conflict? What role do traffic wardens play?


 
I see your point. I failed to see that the ACAB attitude here would be framed that way, whereas most people I know IRL who hate the police, hate traffic wardens equally.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2012)

if you'd said bailiffs...


----------



## Yelkcub (May 11, 2012)

Mephitic said:


> Since traffic wardens are much less prone to accidently to death some poor unfortunate fucker in a police cell or in the back of a van, or perhaps strangle the occasional women or two, stand on someone’s neck while they are in handcuffs, use a taser on someone who is mentally ill, remove or hide uniform / badge number while clubbing a non violent protestor over the head, accept a bribe for the act of handing over a victim phone number, or even loan the occasional horse to a rancid newspaper type….etc etc etc. Then yeah, sure, I guess I may be more readily prone to supporting traffic wardens claim to a better wage.


 
As above taken - police behaviour with regard to protest the main reason for the hate here. Fair enough.


----------



## Mephitic (May 11, 2012)

Yelkcub said:


> As above taken - police behaviour with regard to protest the main reason for the hate here. Fair enough.


 

No…. not at all.

Police behaviour at protests is only one element which I mentioned in the above post, as you can see I also mentioned murder, corruption, bribery, excessive use of force, etc. re-reading it now I obviously missed out institutional racism, and astonishing levels of injustice and incompetence across the board.


----------



## TopCat (May 11, 2012)

Yelkcub said:


> I see your point. I failed to see that the ACAB attitude here would be framed that way, whereas most people I know IRL who hate the police, hate traffic wardens equally.


London would come to a halt without traffic wardens. They do a fabulous job for little reward and a lot of abuse. The police however are a complete bunch of cunts who are not in any way fit for purpose.


----------



## bamalama (May 11, 2012)




----------



## The Prestonian (May 11, 2012)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/-B0Oens2HUo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## stuff_it (May 11, 2012)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Plod ain't striking


That would be just....just wonderful. *sigh*

*starts planning epic rave if it ever happens*


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 11, 2012)

treelover said:


> Your're a sicko, obsessed...


 
Fuck off. They kill many more of us, than we ever kill of them, you soft-headed shite.


----------



## bamalama (May 11, 2012)




----------



## ViolentPanda (May 11, 2012)

Thick Old Bill bastards even misspell an easy word like "cunt".


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 11, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Good for you demonstrating but lumping it in with Jean Charles De Menezes et al?


 
He's pointing out that there's a continuum of shoddy behaviour by the Met, you twazzock!


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 11, 2012)

ddraig said:


> all you smug hypocrisy hunters, get your facts straight
> as bishie, butchers and others have said, they WERE NOT on strike
> it was just a pathetic sabre rattling march


 
Yep. Police in UK are subject to a negotiated "No strike" agreement. They're highly unlikely to stage an official strike (as opposed to copping a dose of "blue flu"), because the union(s)/staff asssociations calling the action would be subject to legal sanction, as would the individual coppers.
Cunts should have known that if you sup with the Devil, you should use a long spoon.


----------



## BigTom (May 11, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> He's pointing out that there's a continuum of shoddy behaviour by the Met, you twazzock!


 
Not just the met either.  Quite a lot of those 400 deaths in custody are at the hands of other forces.  All the forces have a fair number of racists and an acceptance of racism as well.
West mids, sussex, edinburgh, greater manchester & nottingham have all had very shitty arrests, kettles, batons, pepper spraying etc. at anti-cuts things. I'm sure there's others I'm forgetting.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 11, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Not just the met either. Quite a lot of those 400 deaths in custody are at the hands of other forces. All the forces have a fair number of racists and an acceptance of racism as well.
> West mids, sussex, edinburgh, greater manchester & nottingham have all had very shitty arrests, kettles, batons, pepper spraying etc. at anti-cuts things. I'm sure there's others I'm forgetting.


 
Good point. Focused on the Met because of de Menezes, Tomlinson _et al_, but every other force is culpable too, and not just for the above, but for the everyday petty abuse and violence you can pretty much expect from the OB if you're a member of the "bottom" 30% of British society, or get political about the fate of that 30%.


----------



## ddraig (May 11, 2012)

SWP no less, South Wales Police that is, and Gwent and the bastard TVP Thames Valley Pricks
etc etc etc


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 11, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> That would be just....just wonderful. *sigh*
> 
> *starts planning epic rave if it ever happens*


 
Plod strike. Thatcher croaks it. Westminster raised to the ground. Rave!


----------



## ddraig (May 11, 2012)

are there any forces without a death in custody and/or unfortunate stair accidents?


----------



## krink (May 12, 2012)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Plod strike. Thatcher croaks it. Westminster raised to the ground. Rave!


 
as long as it's not too loud i'll come along for an hour but then I'm off to bed I'm afraid!


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 12, 2012)

ddraig said:


> are there any forces without a death in custody and/or unfortunate stair accidents?


 
Had a shufti around online, inputting the names of constabularies/police services (from a list on directgov) and the words "death in custody", and they all came up with hits, so it doesn't look like it.


----------



## shaman75 (May 16, 2012)




----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2012)

"you're winding people up"  

and the ever so lovely "we may have to consider other options" threat at the end, yawn


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2012)

ddraig said:


> are there any forces without a death in custody and/or unfortunate stair accidents?


Afaik the civil nuclear police and former royal parks police might have avoided killing people


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 20, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Afaik the civil nuclear police...



What about Edge Of Darkness, eh?


----------



## barney_pig (May 20, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> What about Edge Of Darkness, eh?


afaik the only police force to turn someone into a tree
....apart from special branch

(gets coat)


----------



## shaman75 (Jun 7, 2012)

shaman75 said:


>




It's back, in all it's glory.


----------

